
The Anarchists vs. The Islamic State - drewman
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/american-anarchists-ypg-kurdish-militia-syria-isis-islamic-state-w466069
======
squozzer
This sounds a bit like Hemingway's foray into the Spanish Civil War.

